# Caesars Creek Today 8-01-19 Incredible Day of Crappie Fishing



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Fished Caesars Creek today with deerfarmer. Water temp was 84 and clarity was great! We fished from 7:00am to 6:00pm. 
We had an incredible day catching crappies in deep (10-15’) water brush piles. The crappies were just stacked in them. 
We caught 121 with the best average size and quality that we’ve ever caught here before! Big blacks and whites both!
We also found an old concrete sunken bridge that was pretty cool!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Premature fishulation


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Lundy said:


> Premature fishulation


No doubt!


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Great job guys! Thanks for the report and pictures.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Great job,some good looking fishes.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Here is a video of what we see when using panoptix. In this video you can see the fish in the brush and we were just dropping minnows in the pile of crappie. You can see the sinker and minnow going down, you can also see getting a hit and the bait going down again.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I especially enjoyed watching the bait go down and the strike. Thanks for sharing. How about the GPS position. Great outing and good luck in the tourney.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Shortdrift said:


> I especially enjoyed watching the bait go down and the strike. Thanks for sharing. How about the GPS position. Great outing and good luck in the tourney.


GPS whats that ??????????


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have all of his weigh points, Bidding starts tomorrow


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

deerfarmer said:


> GPS whats that ??????????


Good Position Sharing


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

deerfarmer said:


> Here is a video of what we see when using panoptix. In this video you can see the fish in the brush and we were just dropping minnows in the pile of crappie. You can see the sinker and minnow going down, you can also see getting a hit and the bait going down again.


that's frickin incredible. modern technology is amazing.


----------



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

The saugeye were biting also! Cloud cover was the key, plus a little rain coming in later in the day...

Not a bad day for the first of August!


----------



## Richey Rich (Jul 28, 2019)

polebender said:


> View attachment 316565
> View attachment 316567
> View attachment 316569
> View attachment 316571
> ...


----------



## Richey Rich (Jul 28, 2019)

I’m new to the area and to the forum. 
Love to crappie fish but not sure where to start up here. 
Any pointers or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!
Thanks in advance


----------



## crappietime (Sep 20, 2014)

That is incredible video. Do you guys have a hard time keeping your minnows alive in this heat? They always seem to die on me.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Heat and minnows don’t go together. Especially when cold bait store minnows hit 85 degrees lake water. I have a 55 gallon barrel in garage with a cooler on it that keeps my water at 60 degrees and that about the same temp as my well water. So when I know I’m going fishing I’ll fill a 5 gallon bucket with well water the night before and put my minnows in. By morning the temp in 5 gallon bucket is usually around 70 degrees so it not to much of a shock on them when they hit the water. The last couple of trips there lifespan isn’t very long once they hit the water because the crappie have been inhaling them.


----------



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow, nice video.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Richey Rich said:


> I’m new to the area and to the forum.
> Love to crappie fish but not sure where to start up here.
> Any pointers or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!
> Thanks in advance


We’re not from the area either. We’re from the Columbus area. We’ve learned the lake from fishing tournaments there over the last few years spending time pre-fishing. Maybe some locals can chime in and give you some pointers on where the best fishing is in the area.


----------



## oldarmy54 (Aug 1, 2019)

Richey Rich said:


> I’m new to the area and to the forum.
> Love to crappie fish but not sure where to start up here.
> Any pointers or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!
> Thanks in advance


----------



## oldarmy54 (Aug 1, 2019)

We run Lowrance topo maps,, pre-study a LOT of contours.... Best luck locating a shelf in +/- 12-15' that has a drop off, the deeper the better. Gives you options of following fish up and down as the day changes....


----------



## Richey Rich (Jul 28, 2019)

oldarmy54 said:


> We run Lowrance topo maps,, pre-study a LOT of contours.... Best luck locating a shelf in +/- 12-15' that has a drop off, the deeper the better. Gives you options of following fish up and down as the day changes....


Thanks for the heads up. Gonna be setting up the boat this weekend, hopefully get out next week.


----------

